# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Imiss thăng long 2012 đã chính thức bắt đầu khởi động rồi pà kon eiii !!!!!!!!!!!!

## inthainguyen.vn

*KHỞI ĐỘNG
Hoa khôi Sinh viên Hà Nội năm thứ IV*!

Cuộc thi được các nữ sinh Thủ đô hồi hộp, mong chờ và chào đón sẽ bắt đầu khởi động từ tháng 6 năm 2012!
Không chỉ là một sân chơi, nơi tranh tài đua sắc của các nữ sinh “đẹp” nhất Thủ đô cả về sắc đẹp, trí tuệ và tài năng; *Hoa khôi Sinh viên Hà Nội 2012 (tên tiếng Anh là iMiss Thăng Long)* năm thứ IV liên tiếp sẽ đưa ra hình thức tổ chức với nội dung các vòng thi hoàn toàn mới. 
Các nữ sinh viên đang học tập tại các trường Đại học, Cao đẳng, Học viện trên địa bàn Thủ đô và các vùng lân cận khi nộp hồ sơ đăng kí sẽ được tham gia để thể hiện bản lĩnh, tự tin và trải nghiệm thực tế với các hoạt động vô cùng lí thú và bổ ích: rèn luyện sức khỏe, luyện tập kỹ năng, ứng dụng thực hành… để từng bước đến với danh hiệu cao nhất của cuộc thi và dành được *phần thưởng lên tới 30.000.000 VNĐ* tiền mặt và quà tặng sản phầm có giá trị.
Hoa khôi Sinh viên Hà Nội 2012 với các vòng thi: Vòng 1: Sơ loại, Vòng 2: Bản lĩnh tự tin, Vòng 3: Trải nghiệm thử thách, Vòng 4: Tài năng thăng hoa, Vòng Chung kết: Ước mơ tỏa sáng sẽ giúp các bạn nữ sinh Hà thành ngày một trưởng thành, vững vàng hơn; tìm kiếm và phát triển những tài năng tiềm ẩn của các nữ sinh Thủ đô thời đại mới.
Nhanh tay đăng kí tham gia cuộc thi Hoa khôi Sinh viên Hà Nội chỉ với *05 ảnh dự thi* (2 ảnh toàn thân, 2 ảnh chân dung và 1 ảnh tự chọn) và *Đơn đăng ký dự thi* (Download tại website cuộc thi tại địa chỉ: _iMiss Th?ng Long_ sau đó gửi về mail của chương trình tại địa chỉ: [email protected]. Thời hạn nhận hồ sơ từ 01/06 đến hết 01/09
Mọi chi tiết tìm hiểu tại website: iMiss Th?ng Long hoặc facebook: Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More 
Hotline: 0989 511 988 hoặc 09 8390 8390 
Các đơn vị mong muốn tìm hiểu và tài trợ cho chương trình vui lòng liên hệ với số Hotline.

----------

